# Can you help ID these items?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just received these as a gift and I know it's AFX, but some of it is new to me. A little help please...

First of this is AFX Track, but I/ve never seen it with the Pink & Blue Neon striping. Would look wicked under a black light, however following the cars could be a problem.











Next up, This track is a little weird. It reminds me of the radar trap piece for the police cars, but it has two lanes that join up. There are also little brass "switchers" similar to railroad turnouts, but no switch.











A few other items included these paper craft pieces...



















and these instructions




















I'm thinking some of it, including the turn out came from the Big Ryder set, as I also had a couple of clip on fences which I forgot to take pics of (sorry).


There was also a bunch of original AFX track, many broken tabs, but also risers and a pair of controllers with a wall wart. Unfortunately no cars, but thats ok, I'm working on securing a sheet of plywood to nail these suckers down to, My Church pastor is donating a sheet of blue insulation board and I'm going to work on making a permanent slot track for the youth in my church.

You Remember them right???












Look how happy Slotting has made them!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The blue and pink neon track, I think, is from the Lazer 2000 Set. Someone correct me here if I'm wrong.

Randy.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

A/FX NUT YOU ARE CORRECT THAY ARE FROM THE LAZER 2000 SET AND THE 2ND TRACK PIC IS FROM BIG RIDER AND STOP POLICE SET :wave:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Plymouth,

The link below is to the 1982 Aurora AFX catalog and has the items ID'd above.

1982 AFX Catalog

-Paul


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*turn-out*

Love the two-lane Big Ryder turn-out. Those can be tough to find in good condition!


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Big ryder*

BTW: The container bridge and the container loader are from an italien model railway co. Lima. You can get those in the bay mostly in Europe, in this respect UL is a good source. The container themselves are definitly Faller, not hard but expansive to get by.

Mario


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow Thanks guys. A friend of mine had the Lazer 200 set as a kid. He actually still had the chassis's, and I supplied him with the brushes to get them running. What a pain to replace. He bought the bodies NOS off the bay. I'm going to offer him the track. anybody know where to get the vertical sections? the curved ones I mean. 

I'm not sure what I will do with the turn out. Seems like you need the Big Ryder set. Probably list it on Ebay or see if anybody wants to trade for it.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey P71, I've got the matching lazer "up"s you're looking for. Interesting coincidence, they were in a box of random stuff that was given to me, which also contained one of those double Big Ryder turnouts. Shoot me a pm, and we'll figure out shipping. If I can remember where I "filed" them, they're yours. 

john


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like that intersection. Could be a pit road.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The Laser 2000 cars were hokey but they had the Aurora Super G Plus chassis:



















They also have a unique body clip:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

They're AFX cars... Bodies are from their Lazor series.. You have two of the four. Very common . The chassis are super Gplus. Common but quite desirable because of their higher quality motor magnets.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL Jimmy... you need to check the beginning of the thread and start from there.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Oops, just read the latest entry before mine... I'm posting from an iPhone and didn't realize there were other posts... Duh


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

gomanvongo said:


> Hey P71, I've got the matching lazer "up"s you're looking for. Interesting coincidence, they were in a box of random stuff that was given to me, which also contained one of those double Big Ryder turnouts. Shoot me a pm, and we'll figure out shipping. If I can remember where I "filed" them, they're yours.
> 
> john



Thanks John... They arrived today safe & sound! My friend will be surprised, I've almost got enough AFX track to make a replica of the set for him to run. He will be as happy as a clam. 

I would love to take you up on the offer and bring some runners. I have no clue whn I will make it out to that end of the country and with the new house, not sure when I will be able to afford it!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks John... They arrived today safe & sound! My friend will be surprised, I've almost got enough AFX track to make a replica of the set for him to run. He will be as happy as a clam.
> 
> I would love to take you up on the offer and bring some runners. I have no clue whn I will make it out to that end of the country and with the new house, not sure when I will be able to afford it!


No worries! Glad they made it - Canada Post to the rescue!

hope your friend gets a big kick out of the track!

john


----------

